# Event Code 1100 to next code???



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> I just ordred my Taupe Gray Cruze LTZ RS at the dealership on 4/19 and currently it is at event code 1100. How long does it usually stay at code 1100 and how long usually does it take to move to the next event code???


 
I ordered mine (LTZ/RS Imperial Blue Metallic) on Saturday morning, April 2nd and I still stand as:

*04/02/2011* - (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
*04/02/2011* - (1102) Order entered via web.

I was advised on April 2nd that there was a delay, due to the Japan earthquake, as my paint pigment comes from Japan. At that time (April 2nd) my salesman also said he had a Tahoe on delay because of the Taupe Gray Metallic.....

If there are any delays, your salesman should be able to advise you. My salesman had a link he clicked on called "allocation/restrictions" or something like that where it listed all the potential delays, and my Imperial Blue Metallic showed up as potentially a 4 week delay. I do not know if the delay is still valid or not since it's been 3 weeks now since I ordered.

Let us know what you find out! Your salesman should be able to advise you on this though...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*gmarcucio* -- remind your salesperson that _"...keeping you informed..."_ will help ensure that you give him/her an "outstanding service" rating on the *questionaire* you'll be filling out later after the sale.

"Welcome Aboard," too.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

02/02/2011 - (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
02/02/2011 - (1102) Order entered via web.
02/07/2011 - (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
02/09/2011 - (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
02/09/2011 - (3100) Order available to sequence.
02/09/2011 - (1102) Order entered via web.
02/09/2011 - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
02/09/2011 - (3100) Order available to sequence.
02/09/2011 - (3100) Order available to sequence.
02/17/2011 - (3100) Order available to sequence.
02/17/2011 - (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
03/01/2011 - (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
03/03/2011 - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
03/04/2011 - (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
03/03/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
03/04/2011 - (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
03/09/2011 - (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
03/10/2011 - (5000) Vehicle has been delivered to dealer.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...excellent post *Spyder*, nothing like _"...seeing..."_ to make things clear.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Something tells me this is going to be a long wait


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

It can go quick. I had the same thing for more than a week and then all of the sudden it updated to say the car was in transit. My total wait time from that code till I had the car was five weeks....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

erlindbl said:


> It can go quick. I had the same thing for more than a week and then all of the sudden it updated to say the car was in transit. My total wait time from that code till I had the car was five weeks....


I wish....when I was asked up front if I was interested in another color, I knew I could be in for a wait....Stuck on status code 1102 for over 3 weeks...patience, patience, patience!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sounds like GM does a "*cyclic scheduling*"(***) of certain paint colors, which means it might be worthwhile to "ask" when the color you want is next scheduled to be "in production."

(***) *cyclic scheduling* = rarely asked for paints are only done during one _short_ time period during the month (1 week, 1 day?), then everything switches _back_ to the more popular color(s) for higher production volume rate.


----------



## Eddie & the Cruzer (Apr 10, 2011)

New to the sight but thought I'd chime in.......My Taupe gray ECO is due in at the dealer this Tuesday so maybe a recent production run on gray cars was just done?

The dealer got the VIN (so I was told) on 4/18/11 and said it's usually a week after that when they see the car at his lot.

It wasn't my personal order so I never knew what the order number was....I still can't wait to be an owner though.


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

I am new also, ordered my black LTZ RS March 2nd and they received vin over 2 weeks ago and still havent received car at dealership.
Where did you get the detailed history event list for your cars?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sounds like GM does a "*cyclic scheduling*"(***) of certain paint colors, which means it might be worthwhile to "ask" when the color you want is next scheduled to be "in production."
> 
> (***) *cyclic scheduling* = rarely asked for paints are only done during one _short_ time period during the month (1 week, 1 day?), then everything switches _back_ to the more popular color(s) for higher production volume rate.


If I'm still stuck on my current code at the 4 week mark, I'll inquire for another update from my dealership. For cyclic scheduling with regards to the more popular colors, I am not sure where on the popularity scale the Imperial Blue Metallic color sheme is...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

here is my history just so you can compare,.

*03/03/2011* - (1102) Order entered via web.
*03/03/2011* - (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
*03/03/2011* - (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
*03/08/2011* - (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
*03/08/2011* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*03/08/2011* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*03/09/2011* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*03/12/2011* - (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
*03/22/2011* - (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
*03/25/2011* - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
*03/25/2011* - (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
*03/25/2011* - (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
*03/25/2011* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
*03/31/2011* - (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
*04/02/2011* - (6000) Vehicle delivered to customer or dealer has completed customer paperwork.
*04/01/2011* - (5000) Vehicle has been delivered to dealer


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

Where did you get the detailed history event list for your cars?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

digo said:


> Where did you get the detailed history event list for your cars?


Here:

*Chevy | Track Your Order | Chevrolet*

You'll need the *6-digit alphameric order number* from your dealership.
Type it in and select your *state* and you're in business...


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

The detailed list must be from the dealership the one online doesnt show that much info,I was hoping there was something I was missing that would explane the delay on my car. it has been in shipping sense 4/4/11.

Thanks for your help


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

*Gmtracking.com*


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

STILL AT THIS CODE FROM 4/19:

*04/19/2011* - (1102) Order entered via web.
*04/19/2011* - (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

This page shows the complete history your vehicle has processed.

*03/02/2011* - (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
*03/02/2011* - (1102) Order entered via web.
*03/08/2011* - (2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.
*03/08/2011* - (2500) Order preferenced. Order pulled to the production system.
*03/08/2011* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*03/08/2011* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*03/09/2011* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*03/12/2011* - (3300) Order scheduled for production. Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle.
*03/22/2011* - (3400) Order Broadcast (internal plant paperwork order produced). Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together.
*03/23/2011* - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. For Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers, please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates as no further updates available at this time.
*04/09/2011* - (4000) Vehicle available to ship.
*04/11/2011* - (4150) Invoiced (order is invoiced to the dealer).
*04/09/2011* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
*04/12/2011* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by truck, rail or transfer to vendor.
*04/14/2011* - (4200) Shipped (vehicle is shipped to the dealer or interim point of delivery).
*04/26/2011* - (4800) Rail ramp unload. Vehicle has been unloaded from train.

Thanks for your help Cruzeman


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> *Gmtracking.com*


+1 on this site

Just to help ease your mind something I noticed is that things happen in groups.
For example 1102, 1100, and 2000 are connected and come in rapid fire.
2500, 3000, 3100, and 3300 are another group that happen in a group.
3800, 4000, 4150, and 4B00 are yet another group that will probably happen within a few days.

After that you will most likely become anxious and wonder why don't they just ship my car, its done?!?!?!

My answer to my wife on that was that they are probably waiting until they have a full truck load to ship to your region. 

While it is nice to be able to track your build I have found that it can make that the wait seem even longer since you will inevitably end up checking it more than once a day. Something else I noticed is that they tend to update that list in the evening, after 7pm Eastern time.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

That website made me insane!!!! i would check multiple times everyday...


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

I would check the other website but it tells you very little, at this site you can tell a lot more. Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Now my order is at (2030) Order edited or modified. I don't see that on the order codes posted here??? Does it have something to do with the paint being delayed?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> Now my order is at (2030) Order edited or modified. I don't see that on the order codes posted here??? Does it have something to do with the paint being delayed?


HA! I just checked mine and came here to post the same thing!
My status changed today as well:

*04/02/2011* - (1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.
*04/02/2011* - (1102) Order entered via web.
*04/27/2011* - (2030) Order edited or modified.


I have contacted my salesman and inquired of this....will post his reply if he's in and checking his email today.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I cannot see anything on-line that appears to have changed about my order, so who knows...


----------



## Eddie & the Cruzer (Apr 10, 2011)

My Taupe Gray ECO MT came in yesterday......I pick it up tomorrow.  I'm not too excited


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eddie & the Cruzer said:


> My Taupe Gray ECO MT came in yesterday......I pick it up tomorrow.  I'm not too excited


 
Woohoo! Guess we can expect some pics, huh??


----------



## Eddie & the Cruzer (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a pic......I'll get more soon but I'm goin Cruzin!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Eddie & the Cruzer said:


> Here's a pic......I'll get more soon but I'm goin Cruzin!


Nice! Enjoy your Cruze!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...Latest on my Cruze order since going go Code 2030 from a couple posts back....

My salesman emailed me today and said that it appears that my order will be released into production for the 2012 model run.....I replied and said that was OK as there are a couple things new for 2012 I would like to have. We'll see....will post updates as I get them....


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> OK...Latest on my Cruze order since going go Code 2030 from a couple posts back....
> 
> My salesman emailed me today and said that it appears that my order will be released into production for the 2012 model run.....I replied and said that was OK as there are a couple things new for 2012 I would like to have. We'll see....will post updates as I get them....


So, what does that mean? You will be getting a 2012 instead of the 2011 that you ordered??? And... what about the time period of getting your car is that now delayed until the 2012 models roll off the assembly line???


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> So, what does that mean? You will be getting a 2012 instead of the 2011 that you ordered??? And... what about the time period of getting your car is that now delayed until the 2012 models roll off the assembly line???


Yesterday was a Saturday, so he's going to see what he can find out on Monday....but yes, that means I will be getting a 2012, which is OK with me...rumors of a few things coming in 2012 have me interested. He told me when we ordered, if I was delayed into getting a 2012, which now appears to be a possibility, I will not get my car until early to mid-August. By then, it could be a good thing....I may not have to finance any $$$ at all!


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Yesterday was a Saturday, so he's going to see what he can find out on Monday....but yes, that means I will be getting a 2012, which is OK with me...rumors of a few things coming in 2012 have me interested. He told me when we ordered, if I was delayed into getting a 2012, which now appears to be a possibility, I will not get my car until early to mid-August. By then, it could be a good thing....I may not have to finance any $$$ at all!


What date did you order yours? I ordered mine on 4/19. I wonder if I'll be in the same situation???


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Yesterday was a Saturday, so he's going to see what he can find out on Monday....but yes, that means I will be getting a 2012, which is OK with me...rumors of a few things coming in 2012 have me interested. He told me when we ordered, if I was delayed into getting a 2012, which now appears to be a possibility, I will not get my car until early to mid-August. By then, it could be a good thing....I may not have to finance any $$$ at all!


I was told a couple of days ago by Chevy Marketing Support online that 2012 Cruze production is scheduled to start on 06/21/11. Unless they have several months of order backlog, I think August is a bit conservative.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...they (GM) have to have "some" cars available for marketing pictures & shows, some for magazine article tests, and some more for show-rooms, etc.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> What date did you order yours? I ordered mine on 4/19. I wonder if I'll be in the same situation???


I placed my order at the dealership on Saturday, April 2nd.

And yes...if 2012 production begins in June, August seems really conservative for an existing order. I just wonder about any changes I may have to make regarding color, options, etc...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I just talked to my salesman and here are the color choices listed for an LTZ/RS for 2012:

Silver Ice Metallic
Gold Mist Metallic
Black Granite Metallic
Ice Blue Metallic
Victory Red
Summit White
Crystal Red Tintcoat
Blue Topaz Metallic

Now I gotta choose a new color in the absence of Imperial Blue Metallic...
I'm going to ride over to the dealership and see if they can tell me what Blue Topaz Metallic (or better yet, show me) looks like. I thought an "Autumn Orange" was going to be available, guess not...

Will update as I can...


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Well I just talked to my salesman and here are the color choices listed for an LTZ/RS for 2012:
> 
> Silver Ice Metallic
> Gold Mist Metallic
> ...


I ordered my Taupe Gray on 4/19 and still at 2030. So I should be expecting a call from my dealer I would guess.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gmarcucio said:


> I ordered my Taupe Gray on 4/19 and still at 2030. So I should be expecting a call from my dealer I would guess.


You just may get that call....keep this post going with any new news. This will be an interesting ride. 

I stopped into the dealership Monday evening, and there are no color charts/samples to show me what the new Topaz Blue Metallic looks like. 
He wants to get my order into the system mid-month for 2012 production. Ordering a color sight unseen can go only 2 ways! I order it and regret it, or I order some other color, and regret NOT ordering the Topaz Blue!


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

I got that call and my Taupe Gray order is now history! So I purchased a Black Cruze LTZ RS loaded. I love it! What technology in the Nav/infotainment system amazing!!! IMO the nav is a little over priced but after having it now I wouldn't go without it.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha, gotta love that five day forecast. I thought that was the sh**. We use that feature all the time.


----------



## Eddie & the Cruzer (Apr 10, 2011)

**** Gmarcucio, that's a sharp looking RS you picked up.

Sorry you weren't able to get your Taupe Gray but you made an excellent alternative choice with that Black Metallic!


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, I love the car. Nice vehicle! Chevrolet did their homework on this one!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey that is truly one Sweeta$$ ride man! The latest on my scenario is this....

Evidently the Blue Topaz is delayed or history for 2012. Chevy is offering their darker blue option color to be Granite Blue Metallic, which has been available on Silverado pickups for a couple years or so. I went and looked at one yesterday evening. Ironically, the Granite Blue Metallic truck was sitting directly opposite an Imperial Blue Metallic truck. What a difference! The Granite blue, I didn't like on the truck, and think I'd like it even less on the Cruze. That Sucks....I will be going to the dealership today and changing my color to Crystal Red Tintcoat. I think the upcharge has been removed for the 2012 model year. If that turns out to NOT be the case, I think I will push to have it removed from my bill anyway.

Will have to edit my sig now


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...here's the latest on my 2012:.
05/09/2011(1102) Order entered via web.05/09/2011(1100) Order placed at dealership. Order passed GM edit tables but dealer has not received allocation to place order.06/06/2011(2000) Order accepted by GM. Dealer used allocation to place order into production.


----------

